# Subwoofer Crossover Setting



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Where should I put this? Calibration set it at 100 hertz . Some say 120hertz? Any help or opinions are welcome. I have a Denon 2808 and an Atlantic Technology 12" acoustically sealed subwoofer.

Thanks!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Set your sub to max. crossover and adjust the crossover point with the AVR..generally around 80hz.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you do opt to set your crossover be sure to take into account what your speakers are capable of. If they can effectively go no lower than 100Hz you shouldn't set it below that point.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

theJman said:


> If you do opt to set your crossover be sure to take into account what your speakers are capable of. If they can effectively go no lower than 100Hz you shouldn't set it below that point.


I am not sure if I clearly explained my question. On my setup scree it shows where I can set my crossovers on all my speakers. My fronts are all set at 80 hertz (Fronts right, center left) My backs are set at 100hertz.. Then there is a crossover setting on the screen for my subwoofer. So I was wondering where should I set this? I have that at 100hertz.. I understand that the higher I set the cross over on the other speakers the bass is going to the sub but confused on this one. I am sure it is just something simple I don't understand. My sub is THX Certified from Atlantic Tech as I said before.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you're talking about the LPF, or low pass filter. The .1 or "lfe" track contains information from 0-120hz. This is independent of crossover settings from the other channels, and only effects the .1 channels playback. This should be set to 120, unless you have some localization issues.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I think you're talking about the LPF, or low pass filter. The .1 or "lfe" track contains information from 0-120hz. This is independent of crossover settings from the other channels, and only effects the .1 channels playback. This should be set to 120, unless you have some localization issues.



Thank so much. I think you are right. I will set that to 120hertz and see what it sounds like. I really appreciate this forum and the advise from everyone. It is really nice to see that others have the same passion as I do. Thanks again.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My pleasure. I enjoy the vibe here, and that many guys are interested in squeezing out all the performance they can, as opposed to squeezing the credit card. (Not that that's always bad lol). Lots of good guys here.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> My pleasure. I enjoy the vibe here, and that many guys are interested in squeezing out all the performance they can, as opposed to squeezing the credit card. (Not that that's always bad lol). Lots of good guys here.


I agree. Take care.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

He may not actually be referring to the LFE setting. The reason I say that is because there's only one LPF adjustment - it's universal for all channels - so you can't change it individually. By contrast the "regular" sound can be adjust by channel, so it seems as though he may be talking about that instead. Assuming he is...

If you do want to set your subs crossover than do so for 80Hz. The mains (LCR) provide 3/4th's of everything you hear, so it's more critical to match those than the surrounds. Since your receiver is already applying a crossover adding one from the sub itself is just making the outcome sharper (instead of a gradual roll-off, it's now more of a drop-off). I often do that myself to make the integration smoother. I'm particularly sensitive to heavy/"chesty" sounding voices, and I've found a lot of my sensitivity happens in the 80-100Hz range. Since that's smack dab in the middle of the typical crossover range I frequently will activate the subwoofer crossover to force that quicker roll-off. For me it's proven beneficial.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> He may not actually be referring to the LFE setting. The reason I say that is because there's only one LPF adjustment - it's universal for all channels - so you can't change it individually.


 hi Jim. I'm not really following you here. I'll use my onkyo for example. The LPF only applies to the .1. All of the other channels can have individual crossover points, not a universal one, and not applicable to the .1. Meaning that, no matter where I set any of the channels xo points, it won't effect the .1lpf at all. By lowering the LPF from 120hz to say, 100hz were removing the top 20hz from the.1 signal since it only goes to 120hz. We may be going in different directions, so I'm just trying to make sure we're talking about the same thing.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

We may not be as far off as you think.

The LFE setting does indeed adjust the LPF for the .1 channel, so I believe we're saying the same thing there. We're also in agreement that all the speaker channels can have distinct HPF's, effectively making it such that each of them has it's own crossover point. Where I think we may be missing is interpreting what the OP's post was trying to relate.

He was mentioning his fronts were set for 80Hz, while the surrounds are at 100Hz. That would be an HPF for the speakers because he's setting them independent, and not one universal setting like the LPF would be for the LFE channel. That's why I was wondering if he was actually talking about the LFE channel - it can't have separate settings by channel.

Ultimately, though, he'll need to clarify what he was attempting to convey in order for us to know what he was really asking.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. I agree, that we agree. Lol. When I posted to the OP earlier I was kinda just assuming he meant the LPF. When I read your post, for some reason I just wasn't sure we were going the same way. I hope he posts again to clarify.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

HIFI said:


> I have a Denon 2808


This is probably where we need to start.... From the AVR-2808CI manual I found.


















I don't find that second page very enlightening. What does Denon mean?

Also: I don't see how you can set the surrounds xover to 100Hz but the fronts to 80Hz, according to the manual. Looks like a single cross over point for all speakers set to Small.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> This is probably where we need to start.... From the AVR-2808CI manual I found. I don't find that second page very enlightening. What does Denon mean? Also: I don't see how you can set the surrounds xover to 100Hz but the fronts to 80Hz, according to the manual. Looks like a single cross over point for all speakers set to Small.


I would like to offer some clarification: This is how I found out how to do this. My sub is THX and it was set in a THX setting where everything was set through the receiver/pass through. So I took it off the setting (on front of sub) and then did this.

I hit the menu button on the remote:
2. I selected manual
2-1 Speaker Setup
2-1-5 Crossover Frequency
On That Page I See The Following:
Fronts 80 Hertz
Center 80 Hertz
Surround 100 Hertz
LFE 120 Hertz
SW: LFE+Main

For my sound taste the speakers are set on small. I can adjust the hertz on the sub on this page. I put it on 120hertz.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> I would like to offer some clarification: This is how I found out how to do this. My sub is THX and it was set in a THX setting where everything was set through the receiver/pass through. So I took it off the setting (on front of sub) and then did this. I hit the menu button on the remote: 2. I selected manual 2-1 Speaker Setup 2-1-5 Crossover Frequency On That Page I See The Following: Fronts 80 Hertz Center 80 Hertz Surround 100 Hertz LFE 120 Hertz SW: LFE+Main For my sound taste the speakers are set on small. I can adjust the hertz on the sub on this page. I put it on 120hertz.


LFE might be a little to much base but I am going to live with it a while but I might end up putting it on LFE


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> LFE might be a little to much base but I am going to live with it a while but I might end up putting it on LFE


Sorry. I meant LFE+ Main might be a little to much bass.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

So the manual says something like "selected speakers," so YOU CAN set separate rfreqs for each? 




HIFI said:


> Sorry. I meant LFE+ Main might be a little to much bass.


Usually very true, to be avoided. So I'm told.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> So the manual says something like "selected speakers," so YOU CAN set separate rfreqs for each? Usually very true, to be avoided. So I'm told.


Yes you can set separate frequencies for each (as long as you into the manual settings.) As far as the LFE+Main I think I am going to move it back to LFE.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> So the manual says something like "selected speakers," so YOU CAN set separate rfreqs for each? Usually very true, to be avoided. So I'm told.


 I don't think that's an issue, but I do understand why some would say so.


HIFI said:


> Yes you can set separate frequencies for each (as long as you into the manual settings.) As far as the LFE+Main I think I am going to move it back to LFE.


 I've never liked LFE+mains myself. Good choice.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I don't think that's an issue, but I do understand why some would say so. I've never liked LFE+mains myself. Good choice.


Thanks to All whose chipped in. I really appreciate your time and knowledge!


----------

